# IF YOUR GETTING BORED WITH YOUR FOOD YOU NEED TO TRY THIS!!



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Homemade Chilli

ingredients;

500g extra lean beef mince

half onion (finely chopped)

2 cloves garlic

2/3rds teaspoon of chilli powder

1/2 teaspoon of ground cumin, paprika,oregano leaves,sugar

1/4 teaspoon of unsweetend cocoa powder, corianda ground

1/2 jar of pasatta (seived tomato)

1/4 can of stout

good squeeze of bovril

1/2 can of kidney beans

half a pepper

brown the mince and soften the garlic and onions in a seperate pan then put everything in a large pan bring to the boil then simmer for an hour - hour and a half....done!

i normally eat over 2 servings equating to approx 50g protein and 10g carbs...lovely and no more plain boring boiled chicken!!!! :thumb:


----------

